# Food Saver recommendations?



## kathrynn (Jan 13, 2013)

If you wanted to get a Food Saver (or type of one)....which would you buy/buy again?  I am looking at several and wondered which one yall had the best of luck with.  Going to use it for meats, cheeses and veggies this summer.


----------



## toby bryant (Jan 13, 2013)

I was looking at vacuum sealers before Christmas 2011, I did a lot of research online, reading reviews, etc.  The basic foodsaver brand $79, got much better reviews than there more expensive models, so that is what I bought.  I have had mine for over a year now and use it at least twice a week.  It is still working like the day it came out of the box.  Don't waste your hard earned money on foodsaver bags though, order from Lisa at Vacuum Sealers Unlimited. Her bags are higher quality and much less expensive.   Just my 2 cents, good luck!


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 13, 2013)

Toby....that is what I have been hearing too. Looked at theirs too....since they are a sponsor...of course would do that too. Just checking too see what thoughts are out there. Hands on info is the best.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 13, 2013)

Budget is a major issue and amount of use. I went middle of the road with a unit that got the most good reviews. If you go with any Food Saver, make sure the Seals are replaceable and order a spare set at the same time. I only use mine occasionally and the seals getting crimped, not sure how this happens, is the only issue I am finding. I have a Food Saver 2840. Seems to be unavailable right now. I would not buy a unit that has an Auto Sensor to sense the bag is in and auto seal. It can be tricky to get everything lined up and you want to only vac and seal when everything is perfect or you waste bags. These guys are sponsors... http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/  Good luck...JJ


----------



## doctord1955 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a Gamesaver deluxe!  Bought the second because Foodsaver has some good sales and got it so when the 4yr old one died would have one!  Old one hasnt died yet!  I processed and packed 18 deer this year alone with the old one!  By the way paid $69 for it on sale!  Take the seals out of unit when u get it and sparay them with food grade silicone and u dont have ner the problems with them!


----------



## shtrdave (Jan 13, 2013)

I am on my 2nd foodsaver and it is starting to give me issues.

I would be looking here for one.

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

And my next may be this

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited....ber-Vacuum-Sealing-Machine-VACMASTERVP112.htm

I guess it all depends on your budget.


----------



## linguica (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in the same place but looking at a less expensive model: Don't forget we get 10% off.
[h2]VacMaster Pro 140  $169.95[/h2]
Dual piston pump capable of drawing 26” hg vacuum level

Automatic and manual, customizable modes, as well as a “seal now” option

Marinate mode


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 24, 2013)

Has anyone tried the foodsaver freshsaver containers?  
I have 6 of these now and love them for sealing up leftovers and cheese. Now when I am smoking cheese I put a couple blocks of the smoked cheese in one of the containers and vac seal.  It is very easy to open and taste then reseal.  I have one with cheese that has been in it for 5 weeks and I have opened it a few times and resealed and the cheese is fine.  I have never lost a seal yet except if you just touch the rubber stopper on top it looses its seal and if you slide another container on it that will happen as the rubber sticks up above the top. I smoke faster than I can eat so there are all ways leftovers and even though I buy the bags from Lisa it was still getting expensive  to seal in bags and freeze to use in a few days anyway.  They say "Keeps food fresh up to 5 times longer than average containers"  So I can put a half rack of ribs or some PP in one in the fridge and be safe for two weeks instead of three days.  Maybe but I can't see ribs or PP lasting that long.  I really got the first two just for cheese but there are 4 in the fridge now.

Stan


----------



## smoking b (Jan 24, 2013)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Has anyone tried the foodsaver freshsaver containers?
> Stan


I haven't tried any of those but I use lots of different size canning jars that I seal things in - regular & wide mouth. I can get in them as often as I want & reseal in seconds. Works great for me for now...


----------



## 1beezer (Jan 24, 2013)

I need to get the Mason jar attachment since I got a new V3880 last week like on TV with the extra bags and marinator for $123 delivered. Unbelievable price and it's a cinch to use since it's automatic. Couldn't be easier.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 24, 2013)

I have the el cheapo at amazon warehouse..60 bucks..seal a meal ... it works great..takes some time to figure the best way to make it work..

With Lisas bags this machine will seal very wet stuff..I have sealed bags of stew with no problems..

It started to get a little noisy after 2+ years and tons of bacon and sausage...

I bought a Vacmaster pro110...Not happy with it..

I called Vacmaster and they said it doesnt have a problem..

Any moisture at all and it wont seal and several times the initial seal has opened.

Lisa said she will do what ever to make me happy...I will prolly unload it on CL and get another seal a meal from amazon..














P1010010.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jan 24, 2013


















P1010011.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jan 24, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Jan 25, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> If you wanted to get a Food Saver (or type of one)....which would you buy/buy again?  I am looking at several and wondered which one yall had the best of luck with.  Going to use it for meats, cheeses and veggies this summer.


Lady Kat, morning.....  I have an original Tilia food saver.... almost 30 yrs old...  Others have also bought them on e-bay...   Still working..  with no problems....  

I'm not going to ask your age, but, buy one that you can hand down in your estate, or what ever, along with all the other stuff you have acquired, and are still planning on acquiring, since joining the forum.....  

A complete smoking, grinding, stuffing, slicing and vac-sealing "box" along with recipes would be something to fight over..  

That's one way to look at it.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ....


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 25, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Lady Kat, morning.....  I have an original Tilia food saver.... almost 30 yrs old...  Others have also bought them on e-bay...   Still working..  with no problems....
> 
> I'm not going to ask your age, but, buy one that you can hand down in your estate, or what ever, along with all the other stuff you have acquired, and are still planning on acquiring, since joining the forum.....
> 
> ...


Morning Sweetie!  I don't mind telling my age!  I am 54 years young and a Perfected Teenager!  I just "was gifted" with a Food Saver this weekend.  It's not the top of the line...but it's a place to start!  I have the FS #2460 model at home.  It's out of the box and I am going to use it this weekend. Gotta get more bags from Lisa! 

I agree...with the pass down.  I have 2 girls and 1 boy that love to help in the kitchen.  One of my daughters has copied all of my recipes this past summer.


----------



## sound1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> I haven't tried any of those but I use lots of different size canning jars that I seal things in - regular & wide mouth. I can get in them as often as I want & reseal in seconds. Works great for me for now...


X2 on the jar attachment. I keep my bulk spices in them and it seems to stay fresh much longer. My wife found out about "salad in a jar" and damn if the lettuce doesn't keep much longer.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 25, 2013)

i have 2 food saver brand. the first my wife bought me years ago. not sure what model # . it does have the hose to vac. other containers. i have some large containers that i bought on ebay.( i think gal and a half) works great to brine in. brines faster. then the other food saver i bought at a yard sale several years ago. it isn't as good. at times i use both at the same time. 1 to make bags while the other is sealing and closing. also got the vac bag cutter. put a roll of material in. make any size bag you need. cuts them straight.

  1 thing that i have found is don't be cheap and try to cut the bags as short as you can. you end up cutting 1 to short. then you waste everything you saved by being cheap.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## themule69 (Jan 25, 2013)

cheese vac 7.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 28, 2012






i used mine to vac seal Christmas presents. smoked cheese with AMNPS

it was a big hit.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 25, 2013)

That is a great idea...wanting to do cheese.  I know I can seal my fudge at the Holidays too!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 25, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> That is a great idea...wanting to do cheese.  I know I can seal my fudge at the Holidays too!


you will find all kinds of uses for it. out of the kitchen, in the shop, on the water.in the woods. and lot's of great Q


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 25, 2013)

I know I will with kits in the shop!  Ziplocks just dont do them justice!  I like the idea of the containers to keep my rubs and other spices that come in bags a little more organized.

Just ordered a bunch of bags from Lisa.


----------



## venture (Jan 25, 2013)

Like Toby, I found the lower line of Foodsavers had better ratings than their higher priced models.  For whatever you think online ratings might be worth.

I went with a cheapie, and it is working fine after a couple of years.

I don't use mine heavily.  I do find that after learning about the reasonable priced bags Lisa offers, I am using it much more than I had originally planned.  But I was always a cheap old fa..

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokininpa (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is the one of the better deals I have been able to find. It is a Food Saver V2460 and seems to work pretty good.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 26, 2013)

smokininpa said:


> Here is the one of the better deals I have been able to find. It is a Food Saver V2460 and seems to work pretty good.


That is the one that I have now.  It was at Costco for $79.99....and is $25.00 off last week.  I think that will be the sale price for this month.

Was $50.00.


----------



## tom34 (Jan 27, 2013)

I have done a lot of research on this subject and what it all seems to come down to is a 1. powerful pump  2. powerful transformer 3. good heat seal bar. The original "nozzel style" Foodsaver, sold under the names (foodsaver, vacufresh & vacupack)  was designed by the original engineers to have all 3. It was built like a tank, functioned flawlessly under even extreme conditions and was made to be taken apart and serviced.  In 1993, they changed to channel style vacuum sealers and the 3 high quality key parts were replaced with low quality parts to meet the demands of the big box stores and are basically throwaways. Best read on this subject is to google "Foodsaver History, PMG" .  Old originals can still be had for between $40.00 - $75.00 on ebay and are worth every penny. Parts are still avail.


----------



## alelover (Jan 27, 2013)

These guys are sponsors. http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ 

Their service is great. Lisa B. is awesome to deal with. And we get a discount.


----------



## linguica (Jan 27, 2013)

alelover said:


> These guys are sponsors. http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/
> 
> Their service is great. Lisa B. is awesome to deal with. And we get a discount.


Link comes back "page not found"    How do we get this discount??


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 27, 2013)

Linguica said:


> Link comes back "page not found"    How do we get this discount??


Send Lisa an email...

http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ContactUs_Feedback.html


----------



## linguica (Jan 27, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Linguica said:
> 
> 
> > Link comes back "page not found"    How do we get this discount??
> ...


I just E-Mailed Lisa and got an immediate response. Craig and Lisa, Thank You.

Just bought the VacMaster Pro 140.


----------



## venture (Jan 27, 2013)

Now, in about a year?  We need you to post up a review on that unit.

One thing I know for sure?  If you have any problems, you will look long and hard to find the customer service you will get from Lisa.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 27, 2013)

I did order bags from her on Friday.  Kept reading about how everyone liked hers the best.  I will be sure to report!

Kat


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 27, 2013)

I use the Foodsaver Gamesaver Silver. Its 110v and 12v so i can use it in the truck. Continuous sealing without the sealing strip getting hot and shutting off. I was looking at the chamber sealer but not much room for it now in the RV.


----------



## tom34 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a $129.00 Sinbo sealer I got for free. Anybody willing to pay the shipping, I will send you the internal parts for free. Shipping shouldn't cost much as the key components: pump, transformer and heat sealing bar combined weigh 1/2 as much as the transformer alone in my original 1980's Foodsaver. Like comparing the guts of a  Milwaukee Magnum 1/2 industrial drill to a Walmart Black & Decker piece of junk. Please do your homework!!!!


----------



## tom34 (Jan 29, 2013)

Dave, 

Couldn't agree more. Had 1 for years & still works great. I just picked up another for $35.00 on ebay. All parts interchangeable.  Best part is 25 - 30 years ago when these heavy duty Italian built machines were made, bags were insanely expensive and after the free bags that came with it were gone, most of the units went back in the box and never got used after that.

With the one I just got,  I thoroughly cleaned it,  lubed up the bottom plug seal,  replaced the nozzle "O" ring (.25 cents @ Grainger),  replaced the 12 inch foam pads with heavy duty marine grade 3/4 x 3/8 adhesive backed weather stripping ($9.00 for 10 feet @ Grainger)  &  flushed out the pump with warm water & ArmorAll and it runs like the day it was built.

Heavy duty moisture tolerant / flush able pump that pulls 26hg,  Heavy duty transformer and heat seal "BAR" that will seal bags coated with animal fat each & every time with no rest time in between & fully serviceable with readily available parts for a 1/3 of the price of the marginally performing disposable big box store sealers. No Brainer IMHO.

I also like the fact that the fight over who gets them will be between my future grand kids & not my 2 daughters.   Tom


----------



## smoking b (Jan 29, 2013)

I got one of those original Tilia foodsavers from ebay as well & it works great.


----------



## pwillie (Jan 29, 2013)

You guys make me feel like I went bezerk and paid to much.  I have a Vacmaster Pro 260 which I like and it works well.  I have only had it for a short while but have gone through a hundred bags or so.  I just ordered 250 bags from Lisa.  I don't remember what it cost but it was well over 200.


----------



## tom34 (Jan 29, 2013)

They just can't be beat, especially for wet / slimy items that release liquid when sucking out the air. Won't hurt the pump & the powerful seal bar burns right through it. Most often problem occurs when the pads get crushed when the top 1/2 is left in the seal position when stored. Grainger Premium Spong Rubber 3/4 x 3/8 adhesive backed weather Strip (Grainger # 2RRF4)  is the cheapest fix but the original replacement pads are avail on line. The nozzle washer is a standard ( 1/2" O.D. x  3/8 I.D.  x 1/16). ArmorAll & warm water clean and lubricate the pump and make it pump like new.  

Probably at over 400 wet bags to date without a failure. Also like the fact that I control when the heat bar is activated so I can make sure every bit of air is out before the sealing begins.

It also works great with the Vac Strip bags that Sealers Unlimited sells.


----------



## tom34 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thats a good machine and you will be happy.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 1, 2013)

DSCN3983.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 1, 2013






This is about  17 pounds of meat that took me about 15 minutes to seal!













DSCN3981.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 1, 2013






Easy too!













DSCN3982.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 1, 2013






I wish I had gotten one waaaaayyyyy a long time ago.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 1, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> DSCN3983.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well at least it is never to late.

david


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 1, 2013)

David....Exactly!  I love it...was super easy to use too.  With meat prices going up...I plan to get family packs and divide and repack them with what the fam will use at meal times.  Will come in handy this Summer with the Garden too! 

I do appreciate everyone's suggestions!

Yall are the best!

Kat


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 1, 2013)

Another thing to do with your sealer is to reseal anything that comes in a bag. I do this for cereal, chips, lettuce, rice. Keeps things fresher longer.  Just cut off the top of the bag and reseal.  I don't vac.

Stan


----------



## themule69 (Feb 1, 2013)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Another thing to do with your sealer is to reseal anything that comes in a bag. I do this for cereal, chips, lettuce, rice. Keeps things fresher longer.  Just cut off the top of the bag and reseal.  I don't vac.
> 
> Stan


yup that works pretty good.


----------

